# EMT Transfer: CA to WA



## DrewMann (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello guys I'm currently working in southern California as an EMT-B with an ambulance company and am planning on moving next summer up to Washington state and will be looking for a job up there as well, and I was wondering what the process will be to transfer my EMT license up to Washington. My current California EMT license expiration date is 10/31/16 if that is useful for anything. Also I would like to know how competitive it is to land a position up there? Please let me know if anyone has any advice for me, thank you!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

Depends on where in washington.  State license is fairly easy.  Just fill out the paperwork and mail it in.  You wont be issued a state ems certification till you get a job but you can mail your application in and become "pending"  then when you get a job all the agency will need to fill out is the last page.


----------



## DrewMann (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow that doesn't sound too bad at all! Thank you for the info. And if it helps any, as of now I'm thinking of finding a position somewhere in the area surrounding Seattle, probably a little north.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

Rural metro, Falck, AMR, Northwest ambulance all service the seattle and north areas.


----------



## Tori (Jul 10, 2015)

DrewMann said:


> Wow that doesn't sound too bad at all! Thank you for the info. And if it helps any, as of now I'm thinking of finding a position somewhere in the area surrounding Seattle, probably a little north.



Just an FYI, King County (where Seattle is) can be a little tricky with reciprocity. The rest of the state has a fairly normal reciprocity process, for instance the state recognizes NREMT certifications while King Co. does not. King Co. has kind of separated itself from the rest of the state in how they certify EMT's and Paramedics, so you may or may not have an issue with obtaining your cert there. If you don't want to deal with the hassle, and have some flexibility with where you'll live/work, then go a little further north toward the Lynnwood or Everett area. 

Here's some more info for you: http:// www. seattle. gov /fire/ Employment/documents/KCReciprocity.pdf


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

You don't receive a county cert, it's a state cert and Washington accepts NREMT for basics. 

You will NOT be able to work as a medic in King County unless you attend the Harborview program. (Also see: empire building)


----------



## DrewMann (Jul 10, 2015)

Tori said:


> Just an FYI, King County (where Seattle is) can be a little tricky with reciprocity. The rest of the state has a fairly normal reciprocity process, for instance the state recognizes NREMT certifications while King Co. does not. King Co. has kind of separated itself from the rest of the state in how they certify EMT's and Paramedics, so you may or may not have an issue with obtaining your cert there. If you don't want to deal with the hassle, and have some flexibility with where you'll live/work, then go a little further north toward the Lynnwood or Everett area.
> 
> Here's some more info for you: http:// www. seattle. gov /fire/ Employment/documents/KCReciprocity.pdf


Thank you so much for that info, that is very helpful! As a matter of fact I was actually looking into the Everett area! So hopefully that could work!

So as far as getting a Washington state certification, all I will need to do is turn in some paperwork, find a job and I'll be good to go? Unless of course I'm trying to find a job in King County. But every other county only requires a State certification? Will I need to do any sort of testing or will getting my Washington state certification be all I will need to re-certify? I'm a little hazy on how the recertification process would work.


----------



## Tori (Jul 10, 2015)

Obtaining reciprocity to work in Everett shouldn't be difficult. DEmedic is correct in that youre obtaining a state, not county, certification. It's just King Co. has some requirements that differ from the rest of the state. I hope that makes sense. If you have an active state certification you should qualify for reciprocity.  

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...SPu-D4MRK9OydxtkQ&sig2=_OMwfPcxsJEt6kASMMETVA

http://www.doh.wa.gov/ForPublicHeal...cyMedicalServicesEMSEducationforCertification


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh the state might make you retake the NREMT written test.


----------

